# Putting recessed ceiling lights in a concrete beam and hollow block ceiling



## Border Riever (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi, I would be really grateful for some advice on this. We would like to put some mains voltage recessed spotlights in the bathroom ceiling of our new home. Is it possible to do it in this type of construction?

The wiring is in place but we need some reassurance, we are not sure that the electrician understood what we wanted to do......a consequence of our poor Italian!

Many Thanks.


----------

